# Does your hav smell like dog?



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

:biggrin1: I know funny question but my first hav never smells like a dog but I can actually smell Oreo when he walk into a room. It's not offensive it's just that doggy smell unless he's wet and then he smells like wet dog ound: Vanilla does not smell at all unless she's taken the liberty of rolling around in something outside LOL
So I'm just wondering which is normal? dog smell or not Or maybe it's a boy /girl thing? :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Before my surgery when Rosie got a bath and frequent brushing, Rosie never smelled like a dog. After surgery, she smells like a dog. It has been three weeks since I sent her to the groomers and her grandmother lets her out in the back yard to play several times a day and she is sorta dingy white and black and smells like a dog. Rosie doesn't care, in fact she is right proud of her self. She rolls in the same dust that the chickens roll in--her latest trick. The chickens have become her best friends. Actually, she may smell like a chicken. I may have to send her to the groomer this week.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

No...Whimsy doesn't smell like a dog. I groom her everyday and I would certainly notice. 
She gets a bath every other week. Sometimes when we have been outside and come in she smells like "outside", but so did my kids when they were little LOL! (She sleeps with me so I need her to smell nice.) I have no idea if it is a boy/ girl thing. I'm sure someone will come along and be able to give you a good answer.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahhh, Lucile, you are sounding more like the old Lucile!!  I'll bet Rosie is in seventh heaven to roll in the chicken dust!

The only time Augie smells 'doggy' is after he has been to doggy day care and plays with other dogs. Otherwise, he NEVER smells doggy. Even when he hasn't had a bath in over a month. He does get foot baths more often than that. Or, maybe I am just losing my sense of smell....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Neither of my Havs smell unless they roll in something. For awhile we had a Racoon marking in our yard and Yogi rolled in it!!!!! Yuck!!!! 

Lucile, You are sounding more like the old you!!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Neither of my boys have an smell unless they happen to roll in something.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

If Tillie goes more than 2 weeks and she has been outside or around other dogs she will get that doggie smell... so I try to keep on top of it with her baths and grooming, cause the whole NO doggie smell thing was one of the factors that influenced us to get a Hav! LOL I have a VERY sensitive nose!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our pups don't smell too bad,they are bathed every 6 to 8 weeks,but brushed regularly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Before my surgery when Rosie got a bath and frequent brushing, Rosie never smelled like a dog. After surgery, she smells like a dog. It has been three weeks since I sent her to the groomers and her grandmother lets her out in the back yard to play several times a day and she is sorta dingy white and black and smells like a dog. Rosie doesn't care, in fact she is right proud of her self. She rolls in the same dust that the chickens roll in--her latest trick. The chickens have become her best friends. Actually, she may smell like a chicken. I may have to send her to the groomer this week.


Yeah, when Kodi rolls in the neighbor's chicken's poop (they spend most of the time in our yard) he STILL doesn't smell "doggy", but he sure smells gross!!! I had to brush his teeth when Dave brought him in this morning because he'd been eating it. Now THAT'S gross!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, I think you are making that up!! ound: Kodi would NOT do that with that beautiful coat of his! And eating chicken poop??? KODI :nono: Ha - there is a drainage slough nearby and ducks live in it and Augie loves the duck poop! But I do my best to keep him from it, much to his disappointment!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah, I wash her pretty often, so she smells like shampoo more than anything, in fact..most people always tell me she smells 'so good', so I guess that'd be 'no, she doesn't smell like a dog', except maybe her breath sometimes...OR her rear end when she eats turkey and she gets all gassy...
that can be ugly....

just sayin'.

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No, not like other dogs! My sister has a Yorkie and I could smell him.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

He smelled like dog once after he came back from boarding for a week. But that was the only time. And my guy is impossible to keep clean. After a rain, he will walk in the gutter rather than the sidewalk.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I've smelled the 'doggy' smell on both Yogi and Boo. And I've had other people pick them up and say "Pew! You smell like a dog." As a matter of fact, my son and his girlfriend stopped to visit today. She picked up one of the dogs (don't remember which one) and said "You stink." Yogi had a bath 2 weeks ago, and Boo had one last weekend. So I'm not buying that story about Hav's not smelling doggy anymore!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Well after reading your clean smelling dog posts I was on a missionand EUREKA!!!!..I think i found it!!!! ok i did some serious sniffing (while my husband rolled on the floor laughing hysterically guess i should be happy he didn't video me) and found gross hair in his ear. The hair was stuck together with waxy crusty junk uke: So I used baby powder and pulled them out. He did yelp once and I felt so bad but after wiping down the ear fold with baby wipes I can't smell him anymore!!!! 
As big a relief as this to my nose I'm kind of upset no one caught it before  I've only had him less than a week but I took him to the vet and the groomers and neither commented on the junkiness of his ears. I was already searching for a new groomer guess I'm looking for a new vet too :frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor thing! I can't believe the vet didn't mention and the groomer didn't take care of it!

Abby never smells doggy although I hadn't bathed her for a month (never gone THAT long before) and she smelled dirty but not doggy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, I think you are making that up!! ound: Kodi would NOT do that with that beautiful coat of his! And eating chicken poop??? KODI :nono: Ha - there is a drainage slough nearby and ducks live in it and Augie loves the duck poop! But I do my best to keep him from it, much to his disappointment!


Oh, the shame... But it's true.:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> Well after reading your clean smelling dog posts I was on a missionand EUREKA!!!!..I think i found it!!!! ok i did some serious sniffing (while my husband rolled on the floor laughing hysterically guess i should be happy he didn't video me) and found gross hair in his ear. The hair was stuck together with waxy crusty junk uke: So I used baby powder and pulled them out. He did yelp once and I felt so bad but after wiping down the ear fold with baby wipes I can't smell him anymore!!!!
> As big a relief as this to my nose I'm kind of upset no one caught it before  I've only had him less than a week but I took him to the vet and the groomers and neither commented on the junkiness of his ears. I was already searching for a new groomer guess I'm looking for a new vet too :frusty:


You will want to keep an eye on his ears. If the smell returns, he could have a yeast infection or something that needs to be treated. It seems there have been a few on the forum whose pups have had yeast infections in their ears. Augie was one and his showed up less than a week after visiting the vet. I thought it odd as well, that we had just been to the vet and everything was supposedly OK (no longer see that vet). I want to say he was in the 2.5 to 4 month old age range. He did stink then, but I wouldn't have labeled it as a 'doggy' smell. The waxy stuff was dark brownish colored. He needed his ears cleaned out and he was given drops to be put in his ears for a week to ten days. It has not returned.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Picasso has his own smell, mostly around his head. It doesn't smell all that "doggie" but I coud pick him out of a pack blindfolded!

The grossest things he has found to eat so far are snails (we ain't talkin' escargot here neither)! I'm sure he will beat that soon!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Before my surgery when Rosie got a bath and frequent brushing, Rosie never smelled like a dog. After surgery, she smells like a dog. It has been three weeks since I sent her to the groomers and her grandmother lets her out in the back yard to play several times a day and she is sorta dingy white and black and smells like a dog. Rosie doesn't care, in fact she is right proud of her self. She rolls in the same dust that the chickens roll in--her latest trick. The chickens have become her best friends. Actually, she may smell like a chicken. I may have to send her to the groomer this week.


Glad to see feel up to posting again!! Does she try to herd the chickens? I read somewhere that in Cuba after the upper classes had to flee the farmers used the havs to help with chickens. Would love to see that! Sasha herds me to the cookie jar. Linda


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

sashamom said:


> Sasha herds me to the cookie jar. Linda


Now I'd like to see THAT!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes Linda, she does herd the chickens. She puts them in the hen house for no reason. One of these days though, the big rooster who is at least two times bigger than her is going to turn on her and flog her. I hope I have the camera ready when he does. (for you city persons: flog just means he will beat her with his wings --it will scare her more than anything.)


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

No, Django never smells. i do keep him clean, paw baths after walks, clean the back end daily, i don't bath him, the groomer comes over ever 4-5 weeks. 
i think in general they are not smelly dogs


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone else's dog get greasy hair? I bathe Sugarbaby every Sunday and by Friday or Saturday she looks like a hippie from the sixty's. My husband will even say how greasy she is looking and needs a bath.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I am always sticking my nose in DJangos ears. if there's anything smelly, it's time to take him to the vet. he always runs from me when he sees me with the ear cleaning solution and q-tips. i try to clean them 1x a week, he was prone to ear infections but so far, so good. and it's a gross smell, that's for sure.


----------

